
Reminder: macOS still leaks secrets stored on encrypted drives - axiomdata316
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/06/reminder-macos-still-leaks-secrets-stored-on-encrypted-drives/
======
PhantomGremlin
Nine hours and no comments? I certainly didn't know this was happening. Way
too much happening behind the scenes, both in Windows and in macOS.

